# AquiALENTUGANO é + de 1000!



## Vanda

Nosso tuga do além, quero dizer, do além-mar  passou sua primeira tonelada!
Obrigada em nome de todos, Alen! Você some de vez em quando, a gente sente sua falta, mas volta sempre! 
Sua contribuição é valiosa! Que venham logo mais mil!


----------



## Outsider

Muitos parabéns ao nosso alentejano favorito.


----------



## Nonstar

Vamos seguindo até os 2000, Alentugano. Parabéns!!


----------



## anaczz

Os parabéns, Alentugano!

Alentejanos, prá frente!!


----------



## Audie

Allez, allez, Alentugano!!

Vou fazer um jantar em comemoração. Tens uma receita* tipicamente alentejana à mão? 

Parabéns!

* Mas nada que vá me deixar com os dedos _peganhentos, _por favor.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Tuga,
Obrigado por enriquecer o fórum com seus aportes!
Parabéns pela marca!!!
Abs,

Goodview


----------



## Macunaíma

Desse vaivém do alentejano d'além-mar -- duplamente do além --, alguns posts foram memoráveis. Quando o Alentugano dá o ar da graça é sempre sinal de que as discussões no PT estão mais alentadas. Parabéns pelos 1000, e não desista!

Abraços d'aquém-mar.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

1K posts => 1K ideas => 1K friends


----------



## Alentugano

Uau!!   
Apanharam-me de surpresa, não esperava estas manifestações de apreço! Obrigado a todos, apesar de não nos conhecermos na verdadeira acepção da palavra, vocês já fazem parte do meu dia-a-dia! Não consigo ficar muito tempo sem saber o que se passa neste forum de altíssimo nível. É gratificante sentir que sou parte deste grupo em que todos contribuímos ensinando e aprendendo sempre mais, todos os dias.
Mais uma vez o meu muito obrigado e felicidades para todos! Ahh, e depois de todo este tempo, apetece-me dizer que, se quiserem, me podem tratar pelo meu verdadeiro nome. Gabriel Jesuíno, às suas ordens!


----------



## Archimec

Quando vejo o moínho "alentugano", já sei que vou ter o gosto de ler um "post" inteligente e competente.
Obrigado, Gabriel!


----------



## Nanon

Falando em moinhos...
Para o Alentugano: "The Kiss of the Mill" .


----------



## Tomby

Olá Alentugano! 
Parabéns pelo seu milhar de sábias respostas e colaborações.
É grande prazer aprender português com você.
Um abraço!
TT.


----------



## olivinha

Como que não esperava estas manifestações? Vai dizer que não sabe que é um dos portugueses mais badalados do fórum? 
Parabéns e um abração, Gabriel!


----------



## GamblingCamel

Congratulations, Gabriel.

And thank you for all your help.  
When I was just a wee lad, starting to make my way in the Portuguese-speaking world, you were there when I needed you most.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=10320759&highlight=#post10320759


----------

